# The Butter Sandwich



## JTM (Apr 20, 2010)

Anyone ever eat butter sandwiches?  Had one on the way out the door this morning and my roommate was astounded.  Had no idea what hit him.

I personally think butter sandwiches are great, especially if you put cinnamon on them.  You do tend to violate the concept behind butter sandwiches by adding ANYTHING to them, but cinnamon is generally considered okay.

Thoughts?


----------



## Raven (Apr 21, 2010)

Ain't nuthin' but underdone toast!    :drool:


----------



## Blake Bowden (Apr 21, 2010)

Bread and butter...good...however a "butter sandwich" sounds yuck..hah


----------



## JTM (Apr 21, 2010)

it may seem like underdone toast, but it's completely different.



blake said:


> Bread and butter...good...however a "butter sandwich" sounds yuck..hah


 
butter sandwiches with fresh bread are awesome.


----------



## Bill Lins (Apr 22, 2010)

It's like buttah!


----------



## Papatom (Apr 22, 2010)

Better with sliced onions.


----------



## JTM (Apr 22, 2010)

cooked onions, though?

you can't add anything cooked to a butter sandwich.


----------



## Papatom (Apr 26, 2010)

JTM said:


> cooked onions, though?
> 
> you can't add anything cooked to a butter sandwich.


RAW onions. eat one before going to bed and you will sleep and not even think of the MM  lecture. try it, I have and it works.


----------



## swole (May 15, 2010)

Papatom said:


> RAW onions. eat one before going to bed and you will sleep and not even think of the MM  lecture. try it, I have and it works.


 Wow onions before bed? can you imagine the morning breath? My wife would kick me out of the bed!


----------

